# normal for toddler to have HUGE poops?



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I swear this kid has the hugest poops lol. It seems to me like how much you would expect from an adult, maybe even a bit more? They are normal consistency (not diarrhea/constipation at all) and he doesn't strain or anything, it just seems like a lot to me. He sometimes goes 1-3 times a day but sometimes will go once every few days so he's a bit erratic. And he does seem to get pretty fussy before he goes (but not while he's going). He just turned 3 and still nurses 1-2x a day and does eat a mostly plant-based diet (was vegan until recently) so maybe it's just due to the high fiber food? How large are your kids' stools?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

DS1 has huge adult size poops. He's often has really long and fat ones. He doesn't seem bothered by them though, so I never really worried about it.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Definitely. We eat paleo/primal, so lots of plants, plus lots of meat/fish/chicken/eggs with cheese and yogurt and fruit for DD, also 3. She no longer nurses. I only mention all that to say, kinda opposite end of the spectrum, OP, but same end result  She goes 1-3 times a day, sometimes, though rarely, skips a day, but most often it's once daily. Usually she'll have one major one, and the diameter as well as amount have me going...hmmmm....ouch...? But it doesn't seem to phase her, she doesn't strain at all. And it sure doesnt seem like she eats that much....But, it's good to hear from other mama's, cuz I was kinda wondering. I have definitely also questioned if it can be a normal thing, because if my poo was proportionate to my size that hers is, I'd be having big problems.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sundaya*
> 
> I have definitely also questioned if it can be a normal thing, because if my poo was proportionate to my size that hers is, I'd be having big problems.


LOL that's exactly what I was thinking!

Glad to hear it's normal (at least for 2 others lol). I know frequency can be variable and high but there's not much that talks about size so I was really wondering!

Sundaya, I guess we are kind of transitioning to a paleo-ish diet... but with more veggies than animal products, we're still getting used to eating meat and eggs. Trying to cut way back on grains (we're already gluten-free) but I doubt we'll cut them out completely. Kind of OT but just wanted to share, it's not as far from a vegan diet as I initially thought, surprisingly!


----------

